# SKY3DS ==> Bad reseller !



## THE_DBX (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello,
Just for explain my experience about one reseller of SKY3DS.COM:

I have buy a card to"*3DS-Passion.com*"   , and finaly, after many mail, I receive all time the same answer...  never answering my questions.... The ship is done by "http://www.postnl.post/". Probably a fake site ... becareful !
Do not do like me!

regards

DBX


----------



## satel (Nov 20, 2014)

next time buy from trusted sellers or ask in the forums before you buy.

here is a good reliable seller which i personally buy from & recommend : http://www.yeahgeek.com


----------



## THE_DBX (Nov 21, 2014)

Sure!!!


----------



## smasbros (Nov 21, 2014)

so bad shopping experience to hear that,  you should purchase from another local official sky3ds reseller.


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 21, 2014)

i not know what say. no buy them again in past?


----------



## Kakkoii (Nov 21, 2014)

THE_DBX said:


> Hello,
> Just for explain my experience about one reseller of SKY3DS.COM:
> 
> I have buy a card to"*3DS-Passion.com*"  , and finaly, after many mail, I receive all time the same answer...  never answering my questions.... The ship is done by "http://www.postnl.post/". Probably a fake site ... becareful !
> ...


 
If you paid with Paypal, you can file for a refund. Paypal will ask the company for the shipping information and if they can't prove you got it, you should get your money back.


----------



## TwinkleSparkles (Nov 26, 2014)

One of the suckers paid $525 to import a Japan region PS Vita when it was not released in North America. I got a nice cut of $16 of that sale because the sucker bought it by clicking my affiliation link on a signature at another website.

Yay consumerism!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2014)

TwinkleSparkles said:


> One of the suckers paid $525 to import a Japan region PS Vita when it was not released in North America. I got a nice cut of $16 of that sale because the sucker bought it by clicking my affiliation link on a signature at another website.
> 
> Yay consumerism!


Wrong thread?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 26, 2014)

If you don't buy from the official resellers to save a few £ and get ripped off you really can't blame anyone but your self.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 26, 2014)

Bad reseller for a bad linker


----------



## rctgamer3 (Nov 26, 2014)

> 42 avenue des Champs Elysées
> 75000 Paris
> France


A french site on the Champs Elysées? They must've shipped a lot of Sky3DS to be able to pay the rent there. Also, there's a Citroën garage there. Should've done a bit of research before ordering.

Anyway, that PostNL site is legit, it's the international version of the official Dutch mail.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 26, 2014)

And 75000 is not a valid ZIP code (75001 to 75016, some around greater number but not for this kind of addresses)...


----------



## masterzero (Nov 26, 2014)

Ehh , just fyi , post nl is netherlands post and that you linked its their website XD

I got  my GW shipped from china with them and it came on the expected time , the only problem I had is that the  tracking number they had was plain wrong and it told my my shipment was going to greece :S)


----------



## HEX1GON (Nov 26, 2014)

Kakkoii said:


> If you paid with Paypal, you can file for a refund. Paypal will ask the company for the shipping information and if they can't prove you got it, you should get your money back.


 

Issue with that is, PayPal will likely not refund since it's a banned item for their service. You hear stories of people being banned for selling and buying modchips using PayPal.
Many of the reasons why sellers of modchips, flashcarts and region loaders don't accept PayPal.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 26, 2014)

satel said:


> next time buy from trusted sellers or ask in the forums before you buy.
> 
> here is a good reliable seller which i personally buy from & recommend : http://www.yeahgeek.com


I purchase from yeahgeek they're great fast postage to UK


----------



## Danjal (Nov 26, 2014)

rctgamer3 said:


> Anyway, that PostNL site is legit, it's the international version of the official Dutch mail.


Really? PostNL site "legit" when ending with *dot*post, rather than *dot*NL?
Looks suspect to me. Since all their actual pages all refer to the NL and not 'post' url.

Unless the international/english page somehow has the post extention.


----------



## OuahOuah (Nov 26, 2014)

I think that, as French, he wanted to buy in France.
Unfortunately, I only know 1 "real" french store : http://www.infinitydream.com/

As French, I ordered flashcarts from Digimaniaz without problems (R4/DSTwo) and Eachmall (Gateway). All products came from HK/CN I think and it took about 10 days to come.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Really? PostNL site "legit" when ending with *dot*post, rather than *dot*NL?
> Looks suspect to me. Since all their actual pages all refer to the NL and not 'post' url.


http://postnl.post/
I don't see why not. It exists, so...


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Nov 26, 2014)

so, need find a trusted seller, not only official seller


----------



## Nurio (Nov 26, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Really? PostNL site "legit" when ending with *dot*post, rather than *dot*NL?
> Looks suspect to me. Since all their actual pages all refer to the NL and not 'post' url.
> 
> Unless the international/english page somehow has the post extention.


Err... If anything, the .post domain makes it more legit. You can't just get a .post domain easily.


----------



## jtarules89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Where can I buy SKY3DS from the united states (trusted seller)? I need the cheapest place possible


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

jtarules89 said:


> Where can I buy SKY3DS from the united states (trusted seller)? I need the cheapest place possible


Goto sky3ds website and press on resellers and from there find your country.


----------



## AdowTatep (Nov 27, 2014)

The sky3ds will work with any system update of 3ds FOR EVER?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

AdowTatep said:


> The sky3ds will work with any system update of 3ds FOR EVER?


 

fuck no lol.


----------



## AdowTatep (Nov 27, 2014)

mech said:


> fuck no lol.


 
But it does work online mode isn't, so i can play online and i don't need to update my system anymore? the online will work for ever?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

see post #24


----------



## AdowTatep (Nov 27, 2014)

mech said:


> see post #24


 
the now was to "you don't need to update since you can play online games" or it was like "no you can't play online when 3ds update"? e.e

Sorry about the questions but, i want to learn more of it


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

it will work untill nintendo patch it, once its patched you will only be able to play games that dont require a higher firmware.. if a new patch comes out to play online how will you download it if you cannot access the eshop on the old firmware sky3ds still works on.

hope that helps.


----------



## AdowTatep (Nov 27, 2014)

mech said:


> it will work untill nintendo patch it, once its patched you will only be able to play games that dont require a higher firmware.. if a new patch comes out to play online how will you download it if you cannot access the eshop on the old firmware sky3ds still works on.
> 
> hope that helps.


 
It did, thanks! Just one more question, then how the online games work on gateway with 4.5? Since like you said, you need to update etc, they are just old games?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

with gateway if you have a 3DS on firmware 4.0 - 4.5 on it, how can i put this.... its lets you setup a virtual firmware which you can update to the latest firmware to stay online and this doesnt update your REAL firmware it stays on 4.5 for example.


----------



## AdowTatep (Nov 27, 2014)

mech said:


> with gateway if you have a 3DS on firmware 4.0 - 4.5 on it, how can i put this.... its lets you setup a virtual firmware which you can update to the latest firmware to stay online and this doesnt update your REAL firmware it stays on 4.5 for example.


 
Ohh, i thought Sky3ds have this, thank you :3


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 27, 2014)

AdowTatep said:


> Ohh, i thought Sky3ds have this, thank you :3


sky 3ds only lets you put 10 games on it and thats final, no more game changes or additions... stuck for ever only. more games means more sky3ds cards to buy.


----------



## danialbi (Feb 4, 2015)

THE_DBX said:


> Hello,
> Just for explain my experience about one reseller of SKY3DS.COM:
> 
> I have buy a card to"*3DS-Passion.com*"  , and finaly, after many mail, I receive all time the same answer...  never answering my questions.... The ship is done by "http://www.postnl.post/". Probably a fake site ... becareful !
> ...


Hi, I have made the same error, placed order a couple of days ago; payed with VISA. French site; Any suggestions other than wait?
Have you received the card at all?
Thanks


----------



## danialbi (Feb 27, 2015)

I understand that people might have had bad experiences - I was worried
In my case 3ds-passion.com have always replied to my enquiries (only if sent to [email protected] Please notice that this is miss-spelled in their HOME site!!). A bit bumpy road, placed order on 05/2 arrived on 27/2. Oder status correctly changed on website; decent, after all this is an approved reseller!
Shipping to EUR (if you are in USA, then why choose a French supplier?) I understood can be split in 3 paths: China-Holland-final destination_in_EUR
The 2nd haul is traced (postnl.post extremely professional service, replied to twitter in 1 hour, best I have seen), and depending on your country so is the third. The first one: just hope
Bottom line is: If you can, select a supplier that allows DHL or other specialized international courier (you have end-to-end control)...well worth the few additional EUROs


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thats the one thing I don't get, even if its cheap to order it elsewhere. You run the risk of it being jacked up in customs and then being shipped to you.


----------



## Kumadoken (Mar 23, 2015)

Aware that a lot of you are having issues with sky3ds resellers, from what I can see it should not cost more than 95 dollars to 110 dollars with some extras.... Decent Micro sd card with usb adaptor. You shud receive good communication with a tested product. I have mine now and is brilliant, I haven't tried gateway yet so may try one of those out as well. If anyone in UK is interested in the sky3ds, contact me for details.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 23, 2015)

How hard is it to google sky3ds? http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html


----------

